# Northstar fare cuts possible



## jebr (Jun 12, 2012)

http://www.startribune.com/local/north/158268915.html


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jun 12, 2012)

Good news, hopefully that means more ridership and then expansion of service/


----------



## jebr (Jul 16, 2012)

The fare decrease went through:

http://myemail.constantcontact.com/Correction----Win-Free-Rides-for-a-Year--Lower-Fares-Start-Aug--1-.html?soid=1102932850753&aid=N5_Wx3oReRk


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Jul 16, 2012)

jebr said:


> The fare decrease went through:
> 
> http://myemail.const...aid=N5_Wx3oReRk


I really like the station-to-station fare of $3 and it seems reasonable to me. I think one of the biggest problems with the Coaster is that the fares are very close to flat. A lot of my friends hang out at Moonlight Beach in Encinitas or around there, since my school is in Encinitas, and sometimes we will have debate meetings right at the great library above the station. I think if the fare weren't $4.00 one way I would take it up there all the time rather than having my parents drive me. The fare from Oceanside to Downtown is $5.50 yet it takes $4.00 just to go from Solana Beach to Encinitas. Because the stops are closer together in North County, I'm fine paying $4.00 or even $5.00 to get to Oceanside but a North County station-to-station one-stop fare would be really great if it were closer to $2.50 or $3.00. We don't have any other real form of public transit up here, the trolley is 18 miles away (soon to be only 10) and so being able to go from beach town to beach town if you're not a commuter would be cool.


----------



## Train2104 (Jul 22, 2012)

johnny.menhennet said:


> I really like the station-to-station fare of $3 and it seems reasonable to me. I think one of the biggest problems with the Coaster is that the fares are very close to flat. A lot of my friends hang out at Moonlight Beach in Encinitas or around there, since my school is in Encinitas, and sometimes we will have debate meetings right at the great library above the station. I think if the fare weren't $4.00 one way I would take it up there all the time rather than having my parents drive me. The fare from Oceanside to Downtown is $5.50 yet it takes $4.00 just to go from Solana Beach to Encinitas. Because the stops are closer together in North County, I'm fine paying $4.00 or even $5.00 to get to Oceanside but a North County station-to-station one-stop fare would be really great if it were closer to $2.50 or $3.00. We don't have any other real form of public transit up here, the trolley is 18 miles away (soon to be only 10) and so being able to go from beach town to beach town if you're not a commuter would be cool.


I think the high fare is to drive passengers to the bus (101).


----------

